# - . . .

## LAEN

*- . . .*    " ",    ( . ),    .   

> :
> 36020, .,  , 3
> .  (05322) 7-20-73
> 
> -    10  18 ;
> -    9  17 . 
> 
>  
>  1969 ,      .,    200-      ..        .. .             , ,   -.       ..     . (1971).             
> ...

    **  - 10.00-18.00.  . **   - . **  -    . 
. 8 (05322) 7-41-60 *
 :*
  - 5 .
  - 3 .
  - 3 . **:          (   )   ,     -   .  
        :              6  
   - . **:      -  .    
     15  - 15 .
 - 5 .
³ - 10 .  
 (  )   11.08.09.  *:*

----------

